# First complete Wedding Story



## TWright33 (Jul 30, 2014)

I like to call it a "wedding story" because that's what I strive to accomplish by taking pictures through the entire process of the wedding day.

If you guys would please check it out on my Squarespace and let me know what you think.

You will have to enter the sight by "visitor access" since I am still under a free trial while I wait to see if this is what I really want.

Enjoy(hopefully)-

https://williamwrightphoto.squarespace.com/weddings


----------



## e.rose (Jul 30, 2014)

Cant see the link. It's a trial version of the site and it won't let outsiders in.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 30, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Cant see the link. It's a trial version of the site and it won't let outsiders in.


Well rough guess here but most likely the story goes something like this, they showed up, got married, left.

Fin


----------



## ristretto (Jul 30, 2014)

My picks: 2, 5, 9, 17, 23, 31, 33, 35. Others: 15, 18, 19, 30. Overall, the dulled 'film curve' highlights (is this the intent?) don't look convincing, and this detracts from some of the pictures.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me. I breezed through the images and liked them. The only thing that jumped out to me was the dappled light on the groomsmen and groom in the one shot outside together.


----------



## TWright33 (Jul 31, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Cant see the link. It's a trial version of the site and it won't let outsiders in.



Hmmmm that's strange..... I think you're the only person that can't get in?


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 31, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Cant see the link. It's a trial version of the site and it won't let outsiders in.
> ...



I had to click "visitor entrance" or something then enter a captcha.


----------

